# Allergy to MDF



## Mcluma (9 Mar 2005)

Everytime I do a project with MDF I end up with lots of red blotches on my face, I take it that is when I have touched my face with MDF dusted fingers

When working on MDF with my router or saw, and even using my extractor on the router and saw, it produces such a microscopic dust that doesn't seem to agree with me :twisted: 

Does anybody else has this problem


----------



## Newbie_Neil (9 Mar 2005)

Hi Mcluma

It sounds very much as if the red blotches could be your hands touching your face and setting off an allergic reaction.

Is your dust extraction rated for mdf?

It should tell you in microns the size of particle the extractor is capable of stopping. Do you have a dust coating in your workshop?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (9 Mar 2005)

Sorry to hear that, how annoying for you :evil: 

I don't have this problem but MDF dust is said to be pretty dangerous stuff and I try to avoid using it

I would suggest that you route or saw the MDF out in the open air


----------



## Aragorn (9 Mar 2005)

Hi Mcluma
I have had reactions to MDF dust in the past too. Not a skin reaction, just 24hrs of generally feeling ill (poisoned?). This stopped a while ago when, as I understand it, they changed the glues used in the MDF, and since then it has not been a problem.
The last time I noticed it was when using some MDF skirting from Wickes. The core of this product was green, and it gave me the same reaction. Presumably it is a more aggravating glue?

With my other professional (non-woodworking) hat on, I would reason that your skin reaction is more likely down to inhalation rather than contact. Aggravation to the lungs is a known cause of skin reactions (think asthma/eczema), and using really good dust extraction and a good dust mask (Trend AirAce) at all times should make a big difference.


----------



## Les Mahon (9 Mar 2005)

Mclumna,

I suffer in exactly the same way - now I tend to use plywood rather than MDF where possible.

Les


----------



## tim (9 Mar 2005)

Aragorn":1xzpgjoe said:


> With my other professional (non-woodworking) hat on, I would reason that your skin reaction is more likely down to inhalation rather than contact. Aggravation to the lungs is a known cause of skin reactions (think asthma/eczema), and using really good dust extraction and a good dust mask (Trend AirAce) at all times should make a big difference.



This would concur with my experience. Before I invested in a serious dust extractor and a good mask (I do now have the AirAce BTW) I would sometimes end up looking like I had windburn which I initially put down to cold temperatures. Now that I have this protection I dont get the reaction at all.

Cheers

T


----------



## CHJ (9 Mar 2005)

Aragorn":2fxiele4 said:


> Hi Mcluma
> The last time I noticed it was when using some MDF skirting from Wickes. The core of this product was green, and it gave me the same reaction. Presumably it is a more aggravating glue?
> 
> .



Core colour usually indicates moisture resistance version.


----------



## Mcluma (9 Mar 2005)

I do were a face mask but no gloves (hate it) and my dust extractor (of a very reputable German make) do their job, but just the handling and afterwards the touching of the face does give me a nasty rash.

I try to avoid using mdf at all means, but sometimes you have to use it :twisted: 

But I am please to know that i am not abnormal to have this kind of discomfort to be allergic to MDF :wink:


----------



## Woodythepecker (9 Mar 2005)

That mdf is terrible stuff. At the moment i am machining up 28 8x4 sheets into wainscoting for a client, and even though i have my extraction system hooked up, some of the finer particles still seem to escape, so i make sure that i also wear my powered mask too.

I don't know how true it is but i read somewhere that if it is not sealed properly mdf can give off a urea-formaldehyde toxin throughout its life.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Les Mahon (9 Mar 2005)

I was just about to post that I had read somewhere about this too, and how the german market banned using MDF with formaldehyde in it when it dawned on me that it was probably in here i read it! so a quick search and here you are:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... rmaldehyde

Les


----------



## craignryan (9 Apr 2015)

I have had skin problems in the past ie. There are numerous tiny blisters on my hands which are very itchy, but never associated it with MDF. This has happened again after using MDF. I covered a floor with MDF before tiling and I laid laminated flooring on another floor. I used my circular / power saw to cut both. Billy.


Mod Edit: Welcome to the forum, but please be aware that resurrecting 10 Year Old threads is not the best way to proceed, if you have some useful information a new thread with a back reference to an old one found in a web search might be a better option and more relevant to current members.


----------

